# CP Soap Recipe Help w/ EO



## Stepherz (Mar 19, 2009)

*Hi everyone, I was hoping someone with some experience could help me...

I haven't made soaps in a few years but wanted to give it a go again. I wasn't very experimental back in the day, always following the same recipe and ingredients. I found the recipe below, by Camille Pratt, online. It sounded so wonderful I thought I'd give it a try. However, I'm a little worried about the scent. I don't want it to fade terribly, obviously. And Camille doesn't really give the kind of fragrance advice an amateur like me needs from a recipe. My question to you is: If you were using the recipe below and wanted to use a lavender/vanilla EO combo, how much would you use? THANKS SO MUCH for any recommendations or insight you can offer!*

"Spoil You Stupid"
{{{{{If you have never been spoiled stupid, you have never been properly spoiled. ; ) <snort!>}}}}}
Copyright 2001 Camille Pratt
 
 4 oz  Avocado Oil    (8.33%)
14 oz  Coconut Oil    (29.17)
12 oz  Palm Oil         (25.00)
  2 oz  Shea Butter    (4.17)
10 oz  Soybean Oil   (20.83)
  6 oz  Sunflower Oil (12.50)
6.75 oz lye                (7%)
18 oz water

Observe all the usual safety precautions
Mix lye and water. Cool to 90 to 100* (don't make yourself crazy, just get close!)
Heat oils to 90 to 100*.
Mix lye solution and oils, blend well.
Bring to light trace, add fragrance of your choice (I used Poozart Sandalwood Vanilla FO at a 1% usage rate). Bring to medium trace.
Pour in mold.
Leave it alone. : )
Notes: If this does not lather like crazy, spoil you stupid, and condition beyond imagining, do get back with me. ; )


----------



## mamaT (Mar 21, 2009)

Most of the soapers here use between .7 to 1 ounce per pound of oils depending on the strength of the FO or EO.  Since this recipe is for a 3 pound batch between 2 and 3 ounces.


----------



## carebear (Mar 21, 2009)

I use my FO at about 4-6% based on the oils.


----------



## honor435 (Mar 23, 2009)

Stepherz said:
			
		

> *Hi everyone, I was hoping someone with some experience could help me...
> 
> I haven't made soaps in a few years but wanted to give it a go again. I wasn't very experimental back in the day, always following the same recipe and ingredients. I found the recipe below, by Camille Pratt, online. It sounded so wonderful I thought I'd give it a try. However, I'm a little worried about the scent. I don't want it to fade terribly, obviously. And Camille doesn't really give the kind of fragrance advice an amateur like me needs from a recipe. My question to you is: If you were using the recipe below and wanted to use a lavender/vanilla EO combo, how much would you use? THANKS SO MUCH for any recommendations or insight you can offer!*
> 
> ...




lavender is very strong, i would use less, and vanilla will discolor.


----------

